# I'm Graduating College in May!!!



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm on a mountain top right now - Today I finally got the word that I have completed my credits and that I will be graduating in May! I already have an AA degree, but this one is my Bachelors in Biology. I have so many options to continue with, such as Pharmacy School, Vet School, be a teacher with this degree.

I plugged in some good gospel music and praised the Lord all the way home.

My farm goals:
Continue raising chickens, but also start a Dairy Goat farm. I'm so excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!

I've still got three years to go


----------

